# Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juli 2008)

*Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

Auch wenn die Netzteile immer effizienter werden und derzeit anscheinend die gesamte Branche das Stromsparen entdeckt, so braucht man doch in Anbetracht von 300W, die ein PCIe-Steckplatz hergibt, eine effiziente Kühlung. Leider ist die meistens nicht sonderlich leise...

Zuerst einmal gilt für die meisten Rechner heute folgendes:
Neben diversen aktiv gekühlten Komponenten im Gehäuseinnernen wie CPU, Grafikkarte, Northbridge und Netzteil, kommen noch Gehäuselüfter hinzu, die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse nach draußen befördern, bzw kühle von der anderen Seite wieder hinein.

Beim ATX-Formfaktor sieht das in der Regel so aus, das vorne unten kalte Luft in das Gehäuse gepustet wird, die sich dann in Form eines Fragezeichend durch alle Komponenten schlängeln soll, um oben hinten durch das Netzteil wieder ausgeblasen zu werden.
Dabei werden PCI/PCIe/AGP und andere Steckplätze kaum beachtet, und nicht gerundete IDE-Kabel behindern den Luftfluß ebenso wie überlange Grafikkarten, die einen Engpass zwischen sich und dem Festplattenkäfig entstehen lassen.
Oft findet man deshalb noch Gehäuselüfter, die seitlich angebracht frische Luft auf die Erweiterungssteckplätze blasen.

Der BTX-Formfaktor hat versucht einige dieser Probleme zu beheben.
Die frische Luft wird vorne zentral in das Gehäuse gepustet, strömt über CPU und die in diesem Formfaktor "richtig" herum eingebaute Grafikkarte, weil mit dem Kühler nach oben, und verläßt anschließend wieder das Gehäuse hinten mittig. Die Bereiche über und unter diesem Luftkanal sind dabei aber von einer Kühlung nahezu ausgeschlossen.

Natürlich gibt es noch weitere Formfaktoren, aber meiner Ansicht nach kränkeln alle an Design-Fehlern aus der Vergangenheit, Altlasten, die man heute kaum noch korrigieren kann.

Denn man kann sich eine Eigenschaft der Luft zum kühlen zu nutze machen:
Erwärmte Luft steigt auf.
Das nennt man Autokonvektion.

Natürlich entsteht dadurch kein sehr starker Luftstrom, aber wenn ich die Lage von Erweiterungskarten so ansehe, dann entsteht da kein "natürlicher" Luftstrom. Im Gegenteil: die horizontal eingebauten Grafikkarten, Soundkarten usw wirken wie eine Blockade für erwärmte Luft, die aufsteigen will. Die CPU liegt im ATX-Standard direkt darüber, würde gar keine Luft mehr bekommen. Einzig die Lage des Arbeitsspeichers ist Autokonvektion richtig eingebaut.

Um Autokonvention nicht zu verhindern, wie es derzeit bei den meisten Bauteilen und dem Layout der Motherboards der Fall ist, muß also alles so ausgerichtet werden, das es den Aufstieg erwärmter Luft nicht verhindert.
Diesen Luftstrom gilt es dann lediglich zu unterstützen. Hierfür sollten einige wenige, langsamdrehende Lüfter reichen. Ausnahme sind Komponenten, die sehr weiß werden, wie Grafikkarte und CPU, allerdings sollte auch hier Kühlkörper und Lüfter so ausgerichte sein, das sie die Autokonvektion unterstützen oder zumindest nicht behindern.

Große Sperren zwischen unten und oben sind auch die Laufwerke: Spätestens seit der Playstation 2 wissen wir, wie man Optische Laufwerke auch vertikal verwenden kann, für die kaum noch verwendeten Floppydrives wäre es auch kein Problem, aber die wenigsten Festplatten sind für den vertikalen Einsatz geeignet. Meist wird davon abgeraten, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Headcrashes (Lesekopf berührt eine Platte) steigt.

Der eigentlich Knackpunkt sind die Erweiterungskarten.
Man kann sich zwar vorstellen, diese vertikal einzubauen, aber wie verbindet man sie dann?

a) Entweder man beläßt die Steckleiste an der Längsseite der Karten, dann würden die Ausgänge nach oben oder unten zeigen. Hin diesem Fall könnte man mit zusätzlichen Kabeln die Verbindungen nach hinten an ein weiteres Anschlußpanel führen, aber jedes weiter Kabel behindert den Luftfluß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b) Man könnte die Ausgänge an die gegenüberliegende Längsseite legen. Dann würde man zB den Monitor seitlich am PC anschließen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



c) Man verlegt die Steckplatzleiste an das hintere Ende der Karte. Auch in diesem würde man die Anschlüsse dann seitlich am PC finden. Der PC würde dann aber breiter werden, Und da nicht alle Erweiterungsakarten die gleiche Länge besitzen, müßte man sich auf eine Kartenlänge einigen. Wer mehr Platz braucht muß dann die Kartenbreite ändern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



d) Schließlich und endlich könnte man einen Winkel in den Steckplatz auf dem Motherboard stecken, in den dann wieder die eigentliche Erweiterungskarte kommt. In diesem Fall könnte man die Erweiterungskarten so lassen, wie sie sind, aber auch hier findet man dann die Anschlüsse seitlich und der PC gewinnt an Breite. Problematisch wären auch hier überlange Karten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Winkel könnte natürlich auch so herum eingebaut werden, das die Erweiterungskarte von oben hineingesteckt wird. Wichtig wäre, das der Winkel nicht fest mit dem Motherbaord verbunden, sondern selbst eine Steckkarte ist, da sonst die Moatherboards zu sperrig und Transportschäden wahrscheinlich wären.


Da es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, das das Layout der Erweiterungskarten geändert wird und seitliche Anschlüsse nicht für jeden Arbeitsplatz in Frage kommen, entscheide ich mich trotz des erhöhten Widerstands für die Autokonvektion für die erste Variante. Es ist einfach das kleinere Übel 

Wichtig für diese Variante ist ebenfalls, das die Lamellen sämtlicher Kühlkörper ebenfalls vertikal ausgerichtet sind. Das gilt für die CPU, wir für eventuell vorhandene RAM-Kühlkörper oder aber die Grafikkarte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ob eventuell verbaute Lüfter im inneren pusten oder saugen, überlaß ich gern den Herstellern bzw den Vorlieben des Nutzers. Aber bei den vier eingezeichneten Gehäuselüftern wäre mir wichtig, das die oberen beiden mehr Luft aus dem Gehäuse transportieren, als die unteren beiden ins Gehäuse pusten, denn nach meiner Erfahrung ist es so, das wenn man mehr Luft in ein geschlossenen Gehäuse bringt, als man abführt, das es eher zu einem Hitzestau kommt. Wenn mehr Luft abgeführt wird, als man heinbläst, so zieht man lediglich ein wenig Luft durch Ritzen und Lücken im Gehäuse, zb schließen abnehmbare Seitenteil nie ganz ab.

Wahrscheinlich ist, das man statt je 2 Gehäuse unten und oben eher zu dreien greift. Dabei geh ich von 120mm Lüftern aus. Vielleicht entwickelt auch mal jemand 150 bzw 200mm Lüfter (oder gibt es die schon? Hab sie zumidnest noch nirgends gesehen)(gängige Gehäuse sind etwas über 200mm breit. Mein Gehäuse hat von oben betrachtet eine Grundfläche von 220x410mm, es würden also genau zwei 200mm Lüfter passen.
Vorschlag für die Umdrehungen dieser Lüfter: 
Unten 300 bis 600 U/min, oben halt etwas mehr, vielleicht 500 bis 800 U/min.
Damit wären die Lüfter zeimlich leise und würden doch die Autokonvektion hinreichend unterstützen. 

Das Gehäuse geht deshalb oben und unten über die Lüfter hinaus, weil die Lüfter unten keine Luft bekommen, wenn man den PC daraufstellt  . Und oben sollte etwas Platz sein, damit die warme Luft auch irgendwohin entweichen kann (Manch ein PC steht in einem Schreibtisch so, das da nach oben und zu den Seiten kaum noch Platz ist).
Oben und unten hätte man also nur den Rahmen, aber keine Abdeckungen. Staubfilter Im Luftstrom vor den unteren bzw hinter den oberen Gehäuselüftern wären mehr als empfehlenswert.

Ein Name für diesen "Standard" fehlt noch.


----------



## Las_Bushus (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

also die überlegungen sind soweit schonmal, gut überlegt
jedoch wäre ich eher für eine variante wo man die i/o anschlüsse der steckkarten einfach vorn statt an der seite anbringt, da die breite der steckkarten auch irgendwo begrenzt ist und so die länge der karten nicht wirklich eine rolle spielt und wenn man 2 steckkarten hat sogar eine art "luftkanal" aufbaut.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> jedoch wäre ich eher für eine variante wo man die i/o anschlüsse der steckkarten einfach vorn statt an der seite anbringt, da die breite der steckkarten auch irgendwo begrenzt ist und so die länge der karten nicht wirklich eine rolle spielt


Wenn Du mit an der "Seite" das meinst, so wie es jetzt ist, dann entspricht "vorn" der Variante B aus meinem Startbeitrag? Denn in Variante B ist die Länge der Steckkarte variable, die Breite aber fest.


----------



## Las_Bushus (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

dann ja, variante b (war mir nicht ganz sicher)
wobei man die breite nicht unbedingt fest machen muss sondern dann halt kurze kabel zur slotblende führen kann, um die i/o anschlüsse alle auf der gleichen seite zu haben würde ich die vom mainboard selber, einfach dort wo sie jetzt sind "hochziehen" d.h. per steckkarte o.ä. einfach nochmal um 90° drehen so das sie längs zum luftstrom ist und somit noch ein paar kleine teilchen die warm werden könnten mit frischer luft versorgt werden. hätte auch den vorteil das man auf dem board selber wieder ein bisschen mehr platz hätte da man die i/o anschlüsse und teile die dazu gehören (kondensatoren, etc.) auf die steckkarte auslagern könnte. und somit sogar die anschlüsse variieren könnte (z.b. um unnötige anschlüsse wegzulassen oder verschiedene kombinationen zu ermöglichen)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

Die Idee ist nett, aber ich glaube, es ist nicht günstig, die Anschlüsse alle - betrachtet man das Gehäuse von vorne - auf der linken Seite zu haben. Da haben viele keinen Platz. Die Anschlüsse sollten schon alle hinten sein.


----------



## Las_Bushus (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

das gehäuse kann man ja normaler weise drehen  aber stimmt schon, die anschlüsse sollten möglichst auf einer schmalen seite des gehäuses sein da man so die kabel besser "verstecken" kann und vorallem den pc auch platzsparender aufräumen kann (im normalfalle)

nächste frage wäre es ob es klüger ist die steckplätze für die steckkarten unter die cpu zu machen oder neben, das einen würde eine geringere bauhöhe und das andere eine geringere baubreite zur folge haben. Wobei bei dem übernander wieder etwas wärmere luft zur cpu gelangen würde.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

Hab ich auch schon überlegt, bin da aber zu keiner eindeutigen Meinung mit mir selbst gekommen. Wahrscheinlich würde ich es schon übereinander machen, allerdings verglichen mit meinem Bild die Grafikkarte als ein sehr warmes Teil ganz nach links und darüber der Arbeitsspeicher (da wo nun die CPU sitzt). Weiter rechts bei den Erweiterungssteckplätzen kühlere Karten wie Sound und darüber dann die CPU.


----------



## Las_Bushus (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

hmm auch eine idee... was man auch machen könnte wäre das normale atx board einfach drehen  so das die anschlüsse oben sind, bei meinem board wäre dann z.b. der ram auch im "natürlichen luftstrom"
Problem wäre wahrscheinlich nur das die heatpipes nicht darauf ausgelegt sind das board so einzubauen...
ansonsten wäre das ja dann schon fast die lösung des luftstrom problems  und die anschlüsse oben zu haben ist ja nicht wirklich schlimm. frage wäre dann nur wo das netzteil einbauen(da sollte ja auch nach möglichkeit ein stromstecker rankommen^^)

bei mainboards wo der ramm dann "quer" zum luftstrom ist könnte man einfach noch einen lüfter in die front machen und schon hätte man wieder einen anfangs parallel zum ram verlaufenden luftstrom


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

Hm, ja eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Las_Bushus (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

ich glaub es gibt schon ein gehäuse was solch ein konzept verfolgt (von ravenwest glaub ich), da gabs auch mal einen artikel in der pcgh-online zu...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

Schau dir mal den LPX und NLX Formfaktor an, das wär etwas, das wir jetzt wierder brauchen könnten...


----------



## px2 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

also das mit den steckkarten ist das geringste problem, man ordne die komponenten am mobo einfach so an dass das mobo an breite verliert aber , unter umständen an höhe gewinnt.

Dann nehem man eine Erweiterungskarte und bringe das interface zum Mobo einfach an der Seite an, dadurch könnst du den PC so drehen dass die Anschlüsse wieder hinten sind.

Aber ich gleube das dann das Problem wäre das die Komponenten die wirklich heiß werden dann zu nahe beieinander sind und die sich gegenweitg erwärmen, und du somit die Vorteile der Autokonvektion wieder verlieren würdest


----------



## HESmelaugh (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

Sehr interessante Überlegungen. Ich denke, das Hauptproblem des ATX-Standard sind die immer riesiger werdenden Grafikkarten. Damit wurde anno dazumal sicher nicht gerechnet.


----------



## hyperionical (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

das 2. Problem is auch die flasche Ausrichtung der Teile (BTX hat sich ja nicht durchgesetzt) für die natürliche Wärmeströmung und die allgemeine Enge der Teile (größere Boards = mehr passive möglichkeiten=mehr akzeptanz in der breiten Bevölkerung als Wozipc für alles)


----------



## riedochs (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

Der ATX Standart ist nunmal sehr alt (ich glaub von 1999), da hat niemand mit den Problemem heute gerechnet


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

Ist sogar noch älter, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Müsste sogar von 1997 sein.
€dit:
Dicht bei aber trotzdem verkehrt:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der ATX-Formfaktor wurde 1996 von Intel als Nachfolger für den bisherigen AT-Formfaktor eingeführt.


Also mittlererweile ~12 Jahre alt...



hyperionical schrieb:


> das 2. Problem is auch die flasche Ausrichtung der Teile (BTX hat sich ja nicht durchgesetzt) für die natürliche Wärmeströmung und die allgemeine Enge der Teile (größere Boards = mehr passive möglichkeiten=mehr akzeptanz in der breiten Bevölkerung als Wozipc für alles)


Das hat Intel aber (wieder) verbockt, bei PCI Express hätte man den Connector wieder umdrehen können, wie es bei (E)ISA, MCA, VLB der Fall war.
So hätte man auch PCI/PCIe Shared Slots hinbekommen können, wie es sie zur Einführung von PCI gab.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Gehäuse-/MoBo-Standard?*

find ich echt gut, aber werden die gehäuse dann nich nen bissel arg hoch?? des andere problem, das ich sehe, ist, das die aktuelles grakas so viel hitze erzeugen, dass die cpu wohl kaum noch frischluft abbekommen würde.
hier wäre eine versetzte anordnung nötig. aber man müsste die graka schon weit verschieben, wenn beispielsweise ein ifx14 oder scythe orochy vorhanden ist, dadurch würden die boards so breit...
und die laufwerke drehen, also ich weiß nich... da bekommt das wort "auswerfen" eine ganz neue bedeutung...


----------

